# Donnarumma: c'è il Barça. Lui vuole l'Italia.



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. *Ma lui ha sempre voluto la Juve.*


Fixed.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Fixed.


Mi hai fregato sul tempo!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Il bamboccio ha voglia di andare dove stampa,media e servi non lo criticheranno mai,cioè a casa sua,poiché il cesso di torino si sposa bene con la m...che è lui.


----------



## andre85 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


almeno un altro anno se fa all estero, ti pare che Raiola non abbia gia fatto i conti. con 2 anni all estero poi scatta il decreto crescita con 50% di deduzione


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> almeno un altro anno se fa all estero, ti pare che Raiola non abbia gia fatto i conti. con 2 anni all estero poi scatta il decreto crescita con 50% di deduzione


Guarda caso il polacco a torino scade a giugno 2023...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il bamboccio ha voglia di andare dove stampa,media e servi non lo criticheranno mai,cioè a casa sua,poiché il cesso di torino si sposa bene con la m...che è lui.


niente da aggiungere.
spero solo che ci vada per indebolirli, e che al suo ritorno a s siro gli tirino in testa persino i wc dello stadio.


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Può avere tutta la stampa a favore in Italia, ma le papere restano


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Solo in Italia avrebbe la protezione mediatica di cui necessita per mascherare le sue prestazioni mediocri. Scelta comprensibile.


----------



## GP7 (24 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Può avere tutta la stampa a favore in Italia, ma le papere restano


E poi devi venire a Milano.. non vedo l'ora!


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Ma tu guarda che sorpresa.

Quando tornerà a Milano, saranno problemi enormi per lui


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.



Dopo aver tanto trionfato con il PSG vuole nuovi successi


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Le sue ambizioni parigine già soddisfatte?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma questo incommentabile non continua forse a dire che è milanista? Allora perché ha sempre e solo voluto andare alla Juve? Fa veramente schifo...


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Il Psg manda la gente in prestito?


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma come... Non voleva vincere la Champions ?
La scorciatoia o il cheat non ha funzionato ? 

Hahahaha si gode


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.



Ma come, le ambizioni del PSG? I suoi campioni?


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come... Non voleva vincere la Champions ?
> La scorciatoia o il cheat non ha funzionato ?
> 
> Hahahaha si gode


La vuol vincere a torino


----------



## Swaitak (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


oh a noi ci serve un team formed come terzo portiere


----------



## Stex (24 Marzo 2022)

barca: kessie donnarumma... il prossimo la turca?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ma come, le ambizioni del PSG? I suoi campioni?


_Vedi Parigi e poi mmuori_. -cit-

Muorto.


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Adesso vincere la Champions non gli interessa più, eh?


----------



## Sam (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


And nothing of value was lost...


----------



## kekkopot (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


se fosse costretto ad abbassarsi lo stipendio godrei non poco.


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Dopo la super stagione che sta facendo si dice che lo voglia pure il Brasile del '70


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Donnarumma riflette sul proprio futuro. C'è il Barça che ha proposto uno scambio con Ter Stegen. Ma lui vorrebbe tornare in Italia. La Juve è interessata ma solo a determinate condizioni, ovvero un prestito e stipendio ridotto.


Magari ai gobbi, magari!!
Vale metà del polacco e prende uno sproposito..
Possono pure pomparlo i media ma quando la raccoglie dalla rete non c'è santo che tenga


----------



## iceman. (25 Marzo 2022)

Che squallore...vada pure a Torino dove gioca la squadra che ha sempre tifato.
"Sempre loro...sempre loro"cit


----------



## Pit96 (25 Marzo 2022)

Devono comprarlo per forza questa estate. Dopo le parate miracolose che farà ai mondiali il suo prezzo schizzerà alle stelle... 
Ah no, mi sa che mi sbaglio


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

Paperummaaaa a zappare in Siberia devi andare


----------



## gabuz (25 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda caso il polacco a torino scade a giugno 2023...


Se torna nell'estate 2023 non rientra nel Decreto Crescita, minimo nel 2024


----------



## Maximo (25 Marzo 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Devono comprarlo per forza questa estate. Dopo le parate miracolose che farà ai mondiali il suo prezzo schizzerà alle stelle...
> Ah no, mi sa che mi sbaglio


Compresa la grande parata che ha fatto ieri al ‘92…Ah no, non l’ha presa…


----------



## Devil man (25 Marzo 2022)

Vuole l'Italia ? Se va al Barca fa fallire pure il Barca... Questo porta M...


----------

